# muscular dystrophy



## landdweller (Mar 12, 2011)

My husband has myotonic muscular dystrophy he goes through bouts where he is in sever pain and doesnt want to do anything. NO doctors will prescribe him pain pills because they say they dont want to put a bandaid on his pain. Theres no cure for his disease and he hates going to doctors because they use him as a guinea pig. Last time they put him on a medication that made himfall in the bathroom floor and go into seizues. He used to be over 300 lbs and is down to about 120 now. He has good days but this week has been hard for him and says he feels like hes dying. Does anyone know of any herbal medicines that may help him? We just bought almost 8 acres, had a cabin put there etc. and we want to move there and have alot to do on the property but have been unable to do alot because he has been hurting so much. DOes anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

landdweller said:


> DOes anyone have any suggestions?


Minerals.... trace minerals should be the first thing he takes. They help with the electrical system of the body which moves the muscles. Creatine is another thing that helps people, especially young people who are still building muscle mass, yet have the disease. As long as his kidney function is good, he would want to take some creatine body building type formula. Amino acid supplements are supposed to help. Also look into getting a shuzi or qlink to help the body conduct the electricity that does get through to the muscles. Soak his feet in epsom salt to get the magnesium into him daily. Have him eating an adequate amount of carbohydrates, this is very, very important. You don't want any muscle wasting due to lack of available blood glucose. Keep him eating readily available sources of glucose several times a day in the form of carbohydrates, whole grains, fruits, etc. Also, be sure he gets a daily "one a day" type vitamin and some extra Vit D. 
Nothing will change his genetic make up. BUT, you can live with the disease as well as he can by making the muscles stronger (creatine, amino acids) and helping the body move them more efficiently by supporting the electrical system with the other things I mentioned. Also think about a Bcomplex and some Douglass Fir essential oil on his feet to try to help the pain. It's very difficult to control nerve pain, so that might not help, but it wouldn't hurt to try.
Some people swear by bee pollen for MS, not sure about MD. I don't like the stuff, but you might research that online too. It might be something that could help. I just don't know that much about it, and I personally don't think it is as safe as some people believe it is. But it wouldn't hurt to look it up and see if it might be something you would be interested in.

I go to my naturopath this Friday, so I will ask about other things then, and PM you if that's ok? I know he likes to do the peroxide injections and bicarb injections to increase blood oxygen levels, but I don't know about other simple things. I will ask him about simple things to do for the disease.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Another thing to do is to "trace the meridians" of his body daily, perhaps several times daily. That simply means to put your hands on the meridians and run them from bottom to top. Donna Eden has a 2 part youtube video on them. Especially be sure to do the kidney meridian, heart, and triple warmer even if you don't do them all. And tap or rub the kidney 27 points several times a day near the collar bones. You want the body's electrical system to work well to move those synapses and move the muscles smoothly.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0eeWjEOpJ0[/ame]

Here is picture depicting the K 27 points. Rub them several times a day.
http://www.energybalancing.com/selfeval/images/k27mod.jpg

Melatonin given at night to supplement his own production would also be something I would do. Melatonin has great healing properties. I personally take it at any sign of illness.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm sorry it took me so long to get back. My appt was rescheduled. They said to study up on Carnosine. It's an amino acid. Research taking an amino acid complex supplement then add extra carnosine supplement too. I had never heard of the substance before, but here are a couple of links to start with--

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnosine

http://scholar.google.com/scholar?q...dystrophy&hl=en&as_sdt=0&as_vis=1&oi=scholart

Apparently they believe that both MD and MS either cause or are caused by amino acid deficiency because the body can't use amino acids correctly for some reason or another. Taking extra, especially the carnosine, is thought to be helpful.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi, I have no experience or medical training for a start. But I can and do read. I am in a situation where I spend more time reading now that anythin else, problem is remembering everything, ha ha. 
So, heres what I learned about your situation, Bee Stings. It has become known to some that Bee Stings seem to help many with muscular dystrophy, that nothing else seems to help. 
If I were you I'd do some searching on the net for information about the bee sting therapy for MD and find a local bee sting source, and learn about others, or at least learn about others that have done it and see if it has helped them? best wishes, ray


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I dont have a clue what you should do but I know a man who has the same disease, affects mostly his legs. His doc has him on steroids that seem to be helping and has put him on a strict exercise program so that he does not continue to lose muscle. Perhaps there is a doc near you that specializes in this disease that he could go to. sisterpine


----------



## Nina (May 10, 2002)

You might try searching through this: http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/index.html


----------

